# Almost Finished



## Wright (Aug 2, 2012)

Almost finished with my light tent. Will send photos. I have a question however, my shop is in my basement and for lighting I use florescent lights. No windows. When I take photos with the light tent should I turn the overhead florescent light off?


----------



## keithbyrd (Aug 2, 2012)

I am not a photographer but I found if I turn off my overhead klights and just use the halogen lights that came with my tent - I get better pictures,  I can't explain that from the technology of the photograph - it just looks better!


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd turn the florescents off - they can present a greenish cast which the camera color balance may not completely remove. Also, the light is so diffuse, you lose the ability to work with shadows and your work might appear a bit washed out. 

I douse the flourescents for my setup...


----------



## Wright (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Keith and Steve, I'll turn off the overhead lights.


----------

